# Stockwell Graffiti Hall of Fame



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure if this has been covered before but I've been wanting to document this for a long time.
SO here is a link to a blog post about it and have a couple of pictures to whet your appetite:











There's plenty more pictures on the blog post.

Sorry about the slightly blurry quality of the pictures but I was hungover on the way home from the pub yesterday afternoon and standing on slippery snow when I finally got around to starting documenting this.
I'll try and do better in future.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2012)

It's a great place to regularly check up on. We usually go past it and take a look when we do the Brixton mural Walk.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 14, 2012)

boohoo said:


> It's a great place to regularly check up on. We usually go past it and take a look when we do the Brixton mural Walk.


Yes a fair few every week quite often
this week's smattering of new paint


----------



## ringo (Feb 14, 2012)

Where is this in Stockwell?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 14, 2012)

ringo said:


> Where is this in Stockwell?


Near the grosvenor, down aytoun road, between colwall house and Crowhurst house
see on this map


----------



## ringo (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheers, never noticed it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 14, 2012)

ringo said:


> Cheers, never noticed it.


I know, most people don't know about it and sometime there are some truly awesome artworks there so i'm going to try and keep up with it, doing so actually lead me to quite few good links for street art & graffiti so far so it's all good.
I'll try and link individual artworks to the artists blogs/fickr accounts or whatever when I can find those.


----------



## hassan (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the artwork there, it changes often. Although I never see anyone actually use the facilites though. It's always empty when I walk past, only time it isn't is when people are doing this.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Yes a fair few every week quite often
> this week's smattering of new paint


 
oh, I like that.   Nice shades of blue and purple 

Looks futuristic as well


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2012)

I've a couple more today but there was a  few I couldn't snap due to low sun in the way so will make a new update tomorrow.
it's a shame that some people still feel it's cool to tag nice artwork though :/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 20, 2012)

more evidence of my photographic inabilities and some people's artistic abilities:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 27, 2012)

There were 14 new pieces done in this past week.
For you to ogle them all just click on the picture to go to the blog.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2012)

cheers for the pics - i only went past the other day and there was different stuff there - certainly a dynamic, ever-changing space!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 6, 2012)

hassan said:


> I love the artwork there, it changes often. Although I never see anyone actually use the facilites though. It's always empty when I walk past, only time it isn't is when people are doing this.


Even before all the streetart started I hardly ever saw people using this as the sport ground it was meant to be, maybe the community centre around the corner from there dragged all the youth away?

Anyway, here are the pieces I managed to grab this week, and here is one to whet your apetite:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I managed to catch them all over the last week, all 25 new pieces you can view here, have a taster:




or two


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2012)

Cheers for this.  It's not like I'm going to go out of my way to keep up myself.  It would be great to have a stockwell hole that I passed on the bus regularly.  

The paint will be thicker than the walls soon.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are the pieces I managed to catch over the past fortnight.
As usual crap quality photography involved but you'll get the idea all the same.
A couple of topical details hre:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 6, 2012)

Get your nearly weekly shot of spraypaint


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 25, 2012)

3 weeks later there is a new post.
I've actually redone the one linked above as I managed to make a massive mess in picasa this morning, so if you want to see the pretty pictures click on the link in that post.

My favourite from the ones uploaded this week




and I'm sure a lot of people here know that particular feeling... for the rest of the good stuff click here


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 15, 2012)

And so there is a new blog post with 30 pictures
have some tasters:


----------



## boohoo (May 15, 2012)

It's called the Stockwell Pen - some of the artists are helping out with the Brixton Windmill Mural restoration project. There are some open days to have a go at spray painting the mural if you are interested!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 17, 2012)

boohoo said:


> It's called the Stockwell Pen - some of the artists are helping out with the Brixton Windmill Mural restoration project. There are some open days to have a go at spray painting the mural if you are interested!


my abilities at spray painting would make any kids first use of crayons look like years of practice had gone into it 
I just take (not very good) snaps of it all as I pass it several times a week on my way to work and I thought it would be good to keep documenting it as some of the pieces (and not just the not so good ones) sometime/often stay on for less than 24 hours, I'm sure the artists take pictures too but I like the idead of having them all in one place.


----------



## boohoo (May 17, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> my abilities at spray painting would make any kids first use of crayons look like years of practice had gone into it
> I just take (not very good) snaps of it all as I pass it several times a week on my way to work and I thought it would be good to keep documenting it as some of the pieces (and not just the not so good ones) sometime/often stay on for less than 24 hours, I'm sure the artists take pictures too but I like the idead of having them all in one place.


 
Well, you could always come up and have a chat to them. They're very friendly! 

The pen is on a programme with Rolf Harris about the Jubilee 

http://positivearts.co.uk/positive-arts-with-rolf-harris-for-the-bbc/


----------



## quimcunx (May 17, 2012)

there _must _be a way of privatising the shit out of this.  

Cheers for the pics btw.  Keep them coming.  I never pass by there but really liked them when I did go see them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 18, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Well, you could always come up and have a chat to them. They're very friendly!
> 
> The pen is on a programme with Rolf Harris about the Jubilee
> 
> http://positivearts.co.uk/positive-arts-with-rolf-harris-for-the-bbc/


I snapped that piece yesterday as it happens, I'll probably post the snaps next week.
I'm starting to think maybe I should have created a blog specifically for this project instead of adding the post to my existing one.


----------



## boohoo (May 18, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I snapped that piece yesterday as it happens, I'll probably post the snaps next week.
> I'm starting to think maybe I should have created a blog specifically for this project instead of adding the post to my existing one.


 
Could always lift it from your blog and start a new one.


----------



## Winot (May 18, 2012)

I keep on seeing this thread title and thinking I'm in the drugs forum.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 22, 2012)

This week's offerings, and a taster:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 30, 2012)

this week's instalment is here:
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/stockwell-hole-to-28-05-2012.html
taster:




Quite a few also came up on the Say something or be quiet blog


----------



## boohoo (Jun 1, 2012)

he he I'm in your photo - I'm the lady with the buggy! It was a boiling day and we took the school kids on a mural tour including meeting solo one who let the kids have a go with the cans! Come along to the Windmill mural restoration unveiling on Tuesday - 12-5pm Lyham Road SW2 and I'll introduce you to some of the people who paint down there


----------



## ash (Jun 2, 2012)

How do you get into the hole is it off the road that runs through from Brixton rd Stockwell rd?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> he he I'm in your photo - I'm the lady with the buggy! It was a boiling day and we took the school kids on a mural tour including meeting solo one who let the kids have a go with the cans! Come along to the Windmill mural restoration unveiling on Tuesday - 12-5pm Lyham Road SW2 and I'll introduce you to some of the people who paint down there


ah well, it was nice nearly meeting you 
I'm off on Tuesday afternoon so I probably won't make it to the windmill mural.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 23, 2012)

and back with more:
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/stockwell-hole-22-06-2012.html
there was also a bit of a session last weekend which is documented here
http://soloone.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/iz-wiz-tribute.html
and it seem they have a bike respray club


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 26, 2012)

ash said:


> How do you get into the hole is it off the road that runs through from Brixton rd Stockwell rd?


Yes, it's just off Robsart Street/Sidney Road. Go towards the estate down the little lane next to the Grosvenor pub and you'll find it there.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 28, 2012)

Saw this pic was on HYB and thought you might like it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 29, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Saw this pic was on HYB and thought you might like it.


nice vintage pic this, thanks 

Met a bloke who is now filling up the "cracks" between the concrete block to smoothe out the surface for easier painting, get yer cans out


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 12, 2012)

and some more:

http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.com/2012/07/and-one-more-installment-in-irregular.html


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 1, 2012)

The past few weeks were a bit quiet possibly due to the shitty weather, see the pieces here:
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/stockwell-hole-july-2012.html

and have a taster:





he sure looks angry


----------



## boohoo (Aug 1, 2012)

My other half was down there the other day and talking to someone who was going over work which had only been finished the day before. For some reason, they wouldn't go over pieces by better known artist (for example Tizer's piece.) The one on Railton Road is also by Tizer.


----------



## magneze (Aug 1, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> this week's instalment is here:
> http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/stockwell-hole-to-28-05-2012.html
> taster:
> 
> ...


This has been my wallpaper for ages now. Love it.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 1, 2012)

magneze said:


> This has been my wallpaper for ages now. Love it.


 
We were down there with some school kids when that was being photoed - many of them re-drew that section!

Can you spot me in this pic (taken on the same day!):


----------



## magneze (Aug 1, 2012)

boohoo said:


> We were down there with some school kids when that was being photoed - many of them re-drew that section!
> 
> Can you spot me in this pic (taken on the same day!):


You're hiding!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 2, 2012)

magneze said:


> This has been my wallpaper for ages now. Love it.


I'm glad it's of use


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 4, 2012)

The August offerings are here


----------



## g force (Sep 4, 2012)

I believe that one is Aussie artist Reka (the character) along with old school writer Remi/Rough (the abstract bits to the left).


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 17, 2012)

g force said:


> I believe that one is Aussie artist Reka (the character) along with old school writer Remi/Rough (the abstract bits to the left).


a quick google suggest you are correct sir.

As an aside, I've just updated that last post after finding another 15 pieces I had missed when uploading the first time around 

I think my smartphone camera is in the process of dying so the next post will probably have even worse pictures than normally.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 5, 2012)

And the August spatters are now online, at least those I caught, 74 pictures in all get yourselves some scroll-wheel RSI, here is a work in progress to tease your appetite


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 5, 2012)

Video shoot back in August for Potent Whisper - 'The Boom Bap Bounce' Ft. Congo Natty & Nanci Correia


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 5, 2012)

ah, so that's what was happening that day then.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 5, 2012)

There's a couple of peeps from here in that video


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 3, 2012)

and here is your monthly fix

teaser:









 I really should apply myself more when taking pictures though :/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 9, 2013)

And having just made the December post I realised I did not link the November one previously so now it's done, here is one from each:










e2a: links to the posts


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 9, 2013)

Merk's piece is nice


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 27, 2013)

wow, coming to link to the very late post about February I see I didn't even put January one in here so there you go BOGOF on yer graffiti today:
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.com/2013/02/stockwell-hole-january-2013.html






http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/stockwell-hole-february-2013.html











hopefully I won't leave it too long and get to catch up with all the rest soon.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 1, 2013)

well done me, only 4 days later and here is the instalment from March including the infamous Zomboris picture which I've probably posted somewhere else sometime before and which was part of the complete cover up which was done for Easter.
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/the-stockwell-hole-march-2013.html
have a taster:





or two





there are 64 pictures in all.


----------



## magneze (Jul 1, 2013)

Is that Junior Soprano in a couple of them?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 1, 2013)

I couldn't tell you to be honest, I've only spoken to a couple of people there and never actually asked their names.
Hopefully I should have caught up all the way to the June pics by the end of the week, there is an amazing batman one there from last Saturday which is well worth the detour.
I wish I had a decent camera instead of just a small point and shoot though.


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


>


 
"You read many words"

Is that what it says? Quite like it, but it's given me a headache trying to work it out.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2013)

liked that one too, impressive


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> "You read many words"
> 
> Is that what it says? Quite like it, but it's given me a headache trying to work it out.


well, there is also a "how" in there but I haven't been able to find a "do" to make it:
how many words do you read
so it's either very well hidden or there is another way to arrange the words.
The one they made last Saturday is a lot easier to fathom.

e2a: I should really proofread myself better


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> well, there is also a "how" in there but I haven't been able to find a "do" to make it:
> how many words do you read
> so it's either very well hidden or there is another way to arrange the words.
> _*The one they made last Saturday is a lot easier to fathom*_.
> ...


 
You got a pic?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> You got a pic?


I have 150+ pictures to crop before I get to it, it should be up by Thursday I hope and I'll try to remember to use that one as a teaser here.


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2013)

Thursday? Pah, you slacker.



Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 2, 2013)

slacker is my middle name
still currently fighting procrastination and on course and on time here is the April installment:
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-stockwell-hole-april-2013.html






and my current phone wallpaper:





44 in all with some slightly duplicated though, enjoy.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2013)

loads of them are really really stand out great! cheers again for sharing


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 3, 2013)

and despite all here is the ones from May:
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/the-stockwell-hole-may-2013.html
have some tasters:










this last one for Onket, the next one will be tomorrow bar some major disaster.

67 snaps in all and apologies for the duplicates again.


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2013)

You reckon that one is easier?! 

Eyes Lies Real something. ..


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 4, 2013)

real eyes real lies?
can't quite make it up and my brain keep throwing in realise in the mix which is quite obviously not in there  I only spotted the lies today as it happen.
that's not the one I said was easier, it's the one coming up later today.
If I go past when they are making one I might try and talk to them see if they have a place we can get the answers online


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 4, 2013)

feckin picasaweb fucking up 8 pictures away from finishing to catch up


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 4, 2013)

I like this one, The Zaki-D & Merc pieces are great too. The one above that looks like a pencil outline is also quite original.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 4, 2013)

and there it is, up to date now and some right corkers in there:
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/the-stockwell-hole-june-2013.html

here is a taste of what's in there:





that's the easier on Onket :





all in all 71 snaps including duplicate and even one where I did more than just crop the photo as I think it is my favourite for this month.
Enjoy.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 3, 2013)

Here is the July instalment:
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/the-stockwell-hole-july-2013.html

teaser:





and a lot more in there.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 23, 2013)

have your August fix here
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/the-stockwell-hole-august-2013.html
and here is your teaser:






this is from this guy:  http://www.parleeart.com/


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2013)

nice one
thanks for still posting the pics!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 25, 2013)

you're welcome, here are the september snaps:
http://gig-squat-parties.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/the-stockwell-hole-september-2013.html


----------



## fishee77 (Nov 26, 2013)

I LOVE THAT PLACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enviro (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome thread, awesome art! Thank you


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2015)

Thought I should update this thread, given I go past this every day.

Liked this "Ekons" painter the other week, who looks to be developing some interesting lettering styles:
















There's some really excellent work down there. There's also a fair bit of low-end dross… but this is how kids learn. You really have to see it for yourself, given all the pieces change every few days….


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2015)

cheers


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Brixton Hatter  , I actually have a massive backlog of pictures to sort and upload since my last blog post but have been otherwise busy; I also happen not to go past there everyday anymore.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2015)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Thanks Brixton Hatter  , I actually have a massive backlog of pictures to sort and upload since my last blog post but have been otherwise busy; I also happen not to go past there everyday anymore.


I will try to keep it up for a bit then. There was a massive lettered landscape there this morning by a group of polish kids who are obviously learning their trade…they came all the way from Redhill to paint it! Didn't get photo cos was on bike and late…maybe tomorrow if it's still there..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 5, 2019)

The "Stockwell Hole" is currently a building site. All graf removed from the walls. Anyone know what's happening with it?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 10, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The "Stockwell Hole" is currently a building site. All graf removed from the walls. Anyone know what's happening with it?



Watch this space: #stockwellhalloffame updates

Looks like the art will be returning soon.



> *Wednesday, 20 March 2019*
> *#stockwellhalloffame updates*
> 
> Today we looked at the progression of #stockwellhalloffame which will be finished soon. The walls are being prepped for the artists to create work on.
> Thanks to network homes, sw9housing, Kingsbury construction and rock Townsend architects for their excellent work.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 15, 2019)

Watch this space: #stockwellhalloffame....almost finished.

Open again this week


----------



## Sweet FA (May 15, 2019)

editor, FridgeMagnet, wemakeyousoundb - any chance of a thread title change please? Been looking for info re: Graffiti Hall of Fame & missed it. Maybe something like Stockwell Graffiti Hall of Fame? boohoo?


----------



## Sweet FA (May 15, 2019)

The Stockwell Graffiti Hall Of Fame in London – An interview with SOLO [ENGLISH] | ILOVEGRAFFITI.DE 

Stockwell Hall Of Fame


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 15, 2019)

ok, I changed it


----------



## RoyReed (May 15, 2019)

Looks like the official opening of the *Stockwell Hall of Fame* was happening this afternoon.




Stockwell Hall of Fame by Roy Reed, on Flickr

It's all looking a bit new and clinical at the moment, but I'm sure it will soon get a bit more street.




Stockwell Hall of Fame by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Stockwell Hall of Fame by Roy Reed, on Flickr





Stockwell Hall of Fame by Roy Reed, on Flickr

More photos here: Street Art


----------



## ricbake (May 15, 2019)

Went past just now - looks like party time!



Was in a rush ....


----------



## Sweet FA (May 15, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> ok, I changed it


Thanks


----------



## spitfire (May 15, 2019)

Went through this with my mate Brizey a couple of years back, looked great, had a look around and someone made a comment about us being coppers. Made us both laugh. Guess that's what happens when you get a bit older....

The hats probably didn't help.


----------



## klang (May 16, 2019)

?


----------



## spitfire (May 16, 2019)




----------

